# Pictures of your House and Room



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

Well I have a few.  I took them because I was bored. I have more but I will post latter.


----------



## death2u (May 16, 2004)

I will take some pictures this week and get back to you. My apartment is small, but damn does it look goooood.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

My rooms are in shambles at the moment. We're having our kitchen re-modelled, so there's stuff (and dust) everywhere. I'll do pics of the inside when its done and cleaner.

As for the outside, here's a pic of the Murder House. This pic just makes me all that much more anxious for Halloween to get here already!


----------



## hollyberry (Aug 24, 2005)

Well here ya go .. a few pics of the house

you can see the rest here
http://www.hollyberrysworld.com/nhmain.html


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Great house hollyberry!


----------



## hollyberry (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks!!!


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Wow, I love your coffee table!


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Very whimsical Lilith .. hehe, minus *The Crow* poster  Very nice, just little too pink for me  Love that freakin coffee table Holly


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Yep, gotta agree on the Coffin coffee table. Looks absolutely wonderful.


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

well here it is:

My Room




House


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

My Room


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)




----------



## death2u (May 16, 2004)

*jaw drop*

Can I kidnap you and all your stuff?


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

death2u said:


> *jaw drop*
> 
> Can I kidnap you and all your stuff?


No kidding, that is an impressive collection .. LOVE it


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

SuFiKitten77 said:


> No kidding, that is an impressive collection .. LOVE it


Wow. Very impressive.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

All that great horror stuff... plus I see a Stay Puft and an AT-AT! Kickass.


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

Yeah, thats the "Horror Half" of the room, I'm still setting up the Star wars half.


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

death2u said:


> *jaw drop*
> 
> Can I kidnap you and all your stuff?


Well, ok, but my wife might get upset.
Better bring 2 trucks, this is only about 1/4 of toys I own.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Wow, looking forward to seeing pictures of the rest


----------



## death2u (May 16, 2004)

http://img123.imageshack.us/img123/5761/aptjpg5it.jpg

http://img123.imageshack.us/img123/1784/apt1jpg4dx.jpg

http://img123.imageshack.us/img123/9748/apt3jpg5ra.jpg

http://img123.imageshack.us/img123/7456/apt4jpg2bg.jpg

http://img123.imageshack.us/img123/8400/apt5jpg7lj.jpg

I am missing two posters and lots of movies, but that is my tiny studio.


----------

